# Buying a farm in the Philippines



## Michael.mazak (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to retire soon to the Philippines with my Wife and would like to here from any expats who own a farm.
We would like to buy a farm and want to ask the following questions.

1 How much land can we purchase? We would like to start with 3 Hectares and eventually have approx 25 Hectares!
2 I realize that it has be done through my which is not a problem, however i would prefer the split to be 50/50 through private contract if that is possible?
3 I am looking to buy farm equipment from China and would like to know how difficult it would be to import and what I might have to pay to do so? Value of the equipment would may be be up to 8,000USD.
4 My Wife and i are similar ages 50 & 55 respectively, what happens to me should my Wife die before me? Articles I have read suggest that I may have to leave the country and unable to live out the rest of my life in the Philippines, is this the case?

Look forward to reading replies.

Regards

Michael


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome Michael to the forum.

1. It will bepend where you want to buy. In theory a Philippine citizen can own any amount of land but there limits in some areas to about 10 hectars.

2. You and your wife will be considdered a single entity so no 50/50 splits etc. Plenty of schemes out there but best to just get used to the fact that you as a foriegner can have no control over land in the Philippines.

3. In theory you will inherit but behind any of you wife's siblings/children etc. If you did inherit you come under pressure to sell up.


----------



## Michael.mazak (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Gary,

Is there anything we can do, such as my Wife creating a will that would allow me to remain and continue with the farm until i expire?
Additionally i note something about properties could be forfeit after 1 year from my Wife's death. Is that right?

Thanks for replying so quickly.

Michael


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A will can be written, the problem will be surviving the beneficiaries that have been cut out. Drive by shootings are the usual way of solving these sort of problems. I haven't heard of your second point.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Land payments*



Michael.mazak said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Is there anything we can do, such as my Wife creating a will that would allow me to remain and continue with the farm until i expire?
> Additionally i note something about properties could be forfeit after 1 year from my Wife's death. Is that right?
> ...


One way would be to make payments to a bank, can your in-laws afford the payments if not well it's yours, for sure it won't be their land.  Think of all the many ways you can avoid trouble without the help of professionals by doing it yourself, you really don't want to deal with professionals you also don't want to rely on people here it'll cost you, I've been there done that.

There's farm equipment for sale here you wouldn't want to deal with customs or ship any vehicle or equipment here it might end up costing you more than what you paid for it. Farm equipment is sold, I'm not to far from a mini spot in Pila Laguna so I'm sure many other areas throughout the Philippines plus the chances of replacement parts are greater if you buy local.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

"One way would be to make payments to a bank, can your in-laws afford the payments if not well it's yours, for sure it won't be their land. Think of all the many ways you can avoid trouble without the help of professionals by doing it yourself, you really don't want to deal with professionals you also don't want to rely on people here it'll cost you, I've been there done that."

I don't understand what you are trying to acheive here. You cannot own the land so defualting to the bank will make no difference. You will just be gifting the land to them.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Michael.mazak said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to retire soon to the Philippines with my Wife and would like to here from any expats who own a farm.
> We would like to buy a farm and want to ask the following questions.
> ...


Hi Michael,
Welcome to this forum with new and interesting ideas, farming? Are you or your wife farmers? Or are you looking for a lifestyle piece of land?
Much good advice has been shared already by other members on this thread, I also take heed given my situation moving and living there in a couple of years, things I am well aware of but reiterated by others. Fortunately I have a bit of a loophole. (I think) lol.

Firstly, your Wife/Asawa is obviously Filipino so no problem to buy property in her name but it will be hers and not yours, trust? In any relationship that is a must
Secondly, if you are going to retire why buy work? Will it be a hobby farm? Play? (like mine in Australia)?
Thirdly, have you been to/lived in the Philippines? If so great, if not be aware that life runs at a very different pace and also what you think you will get is not necessarily what you will receive.
Fourthly and finally, scour this and other Expat sites related to the Philippines, most if not all of your answers will be found.

Good luck and best wishes with your research.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> "One way would be to make payments to a bank, can your in-laws afford the payments if not well it's yours, for sure it won't be their land. Think of all the many ways you can avoid trouble without the help of professionals by doing it yourself, you really don't want to deal with professionals you also don't want to rely on people here it'll cost you, I've been there done that."
> 
> I don't understand what you are trying to acheive here. You cannot own the land so defualting to the bank will make no difference. You will just be gifting the land to them.


And I am sure that you will have lots of cash tied up with the said mortgage, 50%? 80% or there may be no loan given, risky situation, I have considered such things as you and others have mentioned but alas, if I can't trust my partner then don't go there! It's a recipe for disaster.

Invest wisely and live your life to the fullest, trust the partner you chose, if you think otherwise then don't go there. Find the right one.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

